# The problem with the current logo



## qisq (Jan 7, 2018)

The current logo for OBS is a symbol in the Japanese Shinto religion, among various other significances in the traditional Japanese culture.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomoe

I think the project needs a new logo given the scale it has grown into, as the current design lacks both originality and cultural sensitivity.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Jan 7, 2018)

While I do agree that having an original logo would be nice there is nothing wrong with the current logo. According to the link *you* posted, there is nothing off/wrong/misleading about OBS using that symbol.

What I'm curious about is where do you get off assuming that it lacks cultural sensitivity?


----------



## macharborguy (Jan 3, 2019)

Apologies for bringing back a long dead post.  I was wondering the origins of the logo, since I saw it during a play-through of Senran Kagura Estival Versus a year ago.  Took me awhile to think about it again, so I searched and found this thread.

After reading the description and uses of the symbol, this part of the Wikipedia article stood out to me...



> A third element of its symbolic panorama concerns water, an association engendered by its swirling pattern. For this reason, it is said to be located on roofs and gables as a charm against fire.



OBS is a streaming application, and small rivers tend to be called "streams".  Plus, the one thing we as streamers dont want to see is our broadcasts turning into a dumpster fire (from a technical side.  sometimes the dumpster fire is the content we produce, but thats a different story all together).  I like the idea of the logo being a "charm against fire", as it fits well with the whole process of broadcasting.  We want our broadcasts to flow like water and not fall apart in a ball of fire.


----------

